# Cheap (decent) Trailer recommendations?



## drsouce411 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi all,
New to the forum. I am in the process of putting together a jon boat setup for myself. This will be my first boat!
I'm looking at a Lowe 1236 Jon. So far, the Cabelas here in Scarborough, ME has the best price on them (that's including my employee discount 8) ) Just yesterday I picked up a GREAT outboard for the rig, so I feel as though the hard part is done.

I am also looking for a cheap, but decent bunk trailer. Cabelas also sells some trailers, though I am not sure of the manufacturer. They are going for around $550. I have searched the local classifieds but have come up with nothing. I've also checked out several manufacturers online (Shoreland'r, EZ Loader, Loadrite, etc) but they all run pretty expensive. I'm starting to think the trailers offered at Cabelas might be my best bet....

Does anyone have any recommendations for a new, very basic trailer that costs below the $500 mark, or am I just dreaming?

Thanks


----------



## LarryA (Jan 4, 2009)

Try https://www.craigslist.org/about/sites


----------



## Jim (Jan 4, 2009)

:WELCOME:
Thanks for joining! 

How much are the cabelas trailers going for? Chances are with your employee discount..you won't be able to beat the price unless you go used.

How much did you get the boat for if you don't mind?


----------



## Waterwings (Jan 4, 2009)

Welcome Aboard! 8)


----------



## ben2go (Jan 4, 2009)

Here's a cheaper deal on new equipment.If you're not going very far to fish,the supplied 8 inch wheels and tires are fine.If you're going to be traveling more than 50 miles,it's a good idea to upgrade to the 12 inch wheels and tires.It keeps the boat from getting beat up as bad from pot holes.

$329
https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=5002

$390
https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_1063_1063

Wheel upgrade
$45 x2=$90
https://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200330223_200330223


----------



## ben2go (Jan 4, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> Hey and welcome aboard. Those harbor freight and kit trailers are cheap but depending on were you live can be a real headache. I spent a whole year trying to title mine befor i finally just sold it someone in n/j. The other thing i notice was i never even got to use mine but in the one year it was moved around outside it already started rusting everywere. I ended up going to a boat dealer near me and they had a few of last years trailers and i picked a welded galvanized trailer for $350 out the door. I would give your local dealer a cal and see what he has floting around in the way of jetski and small boat trailers. Good Luck.
> Joe



Those trailers come with a manufactures statement of origin for registering and titling.If your trailer did not come with one,you should have contacted the store where you made the purchase and/or the manufacture.All states recognize a manufacture statement/certificate of origin(AKA MSO OR MCO).


----------



## ben2go (Jan 4, 2009)

jirwin6985 said:


> ben2go said:
> 
> 
> > Those trailers come with a manufactures statement of origin for registering and titling.If your trailer did not come with one,you should have contacted the store where you made the purchase and/or the manufacture.All states recognize a manufacture statement/certificate of origin(AKA MSO OR MCO).
> ...



That sucks monkey but.I didn't know they had become so hard on things up there.


----------



## drsouce411 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice guys!

The Lowe 1236 Jons are going for $699 in the Marine catalog from Cabelas. Unfortunately, we only have 1232's at my store, and I'm not interested in the hassle of shipping one from the store in Louisiana to Maine. ](*,) (The shipping quote was more than the boat!) Soooo, after checking local classifieds and craigslist (for the 700th time or so) I've found a dealer in NH who has a G3 1236 Jon for the same price as Cabelas!  **(I can also avoid sales tax by purchasing in NH)**

Are the G3 boats alright? They had a slightly lower weight capacity amount, but that's not such a big deal to me. I plan on adding floors and decks to it (the pictures and guides on here are a wealth of information.) It will be used mostly for fly fishing out of on small lakes and slow moving rivers, and in the fall as a duck boat.

I've decided to go with the Lowe trailers that Cabelas offers. They accommodate up to a 16 foot boat, which will work fine for me. New, galvanized, etc, out the door for $550. 

I have a 2 stroke Yamaha 6hp that I'm planning on outfitting the rig with. I'm not looking to go fast, just get me across the lake.

Will a 6hp with a normal load (350 lbs or so) move the 1236 alright? Will I sacrifice much speed upgrading to a 1436?

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is the trailer that came with my 1236. It's a 1994 model and it's still going strong. I added a jack and winch, as well as replaced the bunks that are there with the type that don't swivel. This trailer was on sale a while back for $99 on their website, but I can't find it there anymore. It was listed as a separate item form the one above when it was on sale.

Here's the link: https://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=5002


----------



## bassboy1 (Jan 5, 2009)

drsouce411 said:


> Are the G3 boats alright?


I am not crazy about the quality of many of the larger bass boats and all. Not so much the hull construction as the rest of the little things here and there. Same as my opinion of Tracker. However, I don't see a problem at all with their jons. Jons are simple and straightforward, and solely sheet aluminum work and painting. Thats it. All aluminum boat manufactures are good with those two, as those are the easiest visible things, but some slack on other smaller things. For a 12 or 14 foot jon, I see absolutely no problem with the G3s.



> Will a 6hp with a normal load (350 lbs or so) move the 1236 alright? Will I sacrifice much speed upgrading to a 1436?


I would guess that the 6 horse will push you around 6 or so miles an hour. There really is no way to tell how much of a difference the 1436 will have over the 1236. In some cases, the 14 might be faster, as the nose weight will push the front down, lifting the back up, and thereby allowing the boat to get on plane. But, I highly doubt that an empty 1436 will lose much speed over an empty 1236. Now, you can add a bit more to a 1436, so I bet you would see a different in a modded 14 and modded 12.


----------



## fishermarine (Jan 5, 2009)

I would go with the 36" wide bottom instead of the 32" for better stability.


----------



## drsouce411 (Jan 5, 2009)

fishermarine said:


> I would go with the 36" wide bottom instead of the 32" for better stability.



Definitely. I never considered the 1232 for that reason. I plan on adding decks and flooring, and I dont think it would be all that stable.... 

Does anyone else have any advice to offer on a 12 foot vs. 14 foot? The more thought I give the 14 foot, the more I like it. I'm just worried my 6 hp might not move it all that fast. (10-15 mph, 20 max is all i'm looking for).


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got a 12x36 and a 12x32... the extra 4" on the 36 is a world of difference.

I wanted a 14', but I didn't have the patience to wait and I couldn't pass up the deal I got on the 12x36. You'll have a lot more room to work with on a 14', a lot more options for storage and more room to move around.

If you can afford it, go for the 14'... if you can move up to a 42" floor, that would make it even sweeter!


----------



## drsouce411 (Jan 5, 2009)

russ010 said:


> I've got a 12x36 and a 12x32... the extra 4" on the 36 is a world of difference.
> 
> I wanted a 14', but I didn't have the patience to wait and I couldn't pass up the deal I got on the 12x36. You'll have a lot more room to work with on a 14', a lot more options for storage and more room to move around.
> 
> If you can afford it, go for the 14'... if you can move up to a 42" floor, that would make it even sweeter!



Thanks for the input russ. Nice walkthrough on photobucket btw!!! Those pics should prove helpful when i get to that stage.

What are you running for a motor on your 12x36? I can really go either way on the 12 or 14. It will generally be just me fishing in it. Most of my gear is fly fishing stuff, not too much weight. I wont be equipping trolling motors or anything like that (at least immediately, and don't really anticipate the need for one in the future, as I'm used to just anchoring) No livewells (I catch and release) just some storage. I'm stuck with my 6 horse though, and that's what concerns me. If both will move at the same speed, I might just choose the 1236 based on it's costs, and that I dont think I'd need the added space of the 14. (Sure... I say that _now_....

Ideally, I'd love a setup similar to adyszel's on here.


----------



## russ010 (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't have a motor on my 1236 because I fish electric only lakes.. It's an Alumacraft and it's rated for up to a 15hp motor. I've got 2 Trolling motors (40 in front, 55 in rear) and they get me all over the lakes I fish. The main lake I fish is over 900 acres and I have 3 batteries that have yet to run out.

If it's only you that fishes with an occasional partner, you'll probably be fine with the 1236. I'd just like to have a 14' to hold more stuff that probably doesn't need to be in there, but I'd feel more comfortable in larger bodies of water where motor powered boats can knock you over.


----------



## fishinchef (Jan 5, 2009)

If you go with the 14 its would be better for the storage of your fly rods they would have more room to lay flat and less likely to get tangled. Plus you could leave them connected and not have to break them down for storage when moving fom spot to spot. You could also create a casting deck on the front or rear so that the fly line is not getting tangled on everything. I have fly fished out of my dad's jon several times and there are always tangles.

Depending on the current of the rivers you are fishing the 6hp will move a 14 but your not gonna move super fast (I don't think there will be much of a difference with the 12 either). I would say a 10+ hp would be your best bet if you want more speed or fishing heavy current rivers.


----------



## drsouce411 (Jan 6, 2009)

It's official. This morning I made a deposit on a G3 1236 and a Yachtclub trailer. Had to make the deposit because I cant make the trip down to NH to pick them up until next week. Headed upta' camp on Moosehead Lake for some Ice fishing for the next couple of days. 

I want it NOW!.... I can't wait to pick her up!!!


----------



## russ010 (Jan 6, 2009)

I like G3 boats... I looked at a 1548 while on vacation and I may be going back to look at it again... funny how much prices differ in different states for the same boats though..


----------

